# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Monte Stello [Palanga - Monte Stello]

## giorgos_249

*Νεο πλοίο έρχεται στη χώρα μας με το όνομα " Monte Stello" .Πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί από Πειραιά για Σάμο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια που έδωσε στο ΣΑΣ. Ξέρουμε ποια εταιρεία το αγόρασε;*

*Φώτο:**http://img.alibaba.com/photo/112629412/Passenger_ro_ro_Cargo_Vessel_Monte_Stello_year_199  4_rebuilt_.jpg*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Να προσθέσουμε ότι είναι αδερφό με το warrior spirit της πρώην εταιρείας του "Πανόραμα" και το είχα δει πριν λίγο καιρό σε ένα shipbroker να πωλείται έναντι 4.5 αν θυμάμαι καλά εκ. ευρώ, πλέον αφαιρέθηκε η αγγελία :http://commercial.apolloduck.com/ima...179997&image=1  . Ναυπήγησης 1979 με ανακατασκευή το 1994...........*

----------


## trelaras

Έτοιμο βαμμένο στα χρώματά της...ΝΕΛ λέω εγώ!!!:grin::grin::grin:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το Site της πρώην εταιρείας του που είναι η Bluebridge (μου θυμίζει το όμορφο πλοίο της Blue Star.........)*

*http://www.bluebridge.co.nz/experience/theships.aspx*

*Έχει και ένα ξαδερφάκι του, το Santa Regina.*

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ειναι της ΑΕΙΝΑΥΤΕΣ Ν.Ε





> *Νεο πλοίο έρχεται στη χώρα μας με το όνομα " Monte Stello" .Πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί από Πειραιά για Σάμο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια που έδωσε στο ΣΑΣ. Ξέρουμε ποια εταιρεία το αγόρασε;*
> 
> *Φώτο:**http://img.alibaba.com/photo/112629412/Passenger_ro_ro_Cargo_Vessel_Monte_Stello_year_199  4_rebuilt_.jpg*

----------


## Trakman

Από το Fakta δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου άφησε θετικές εντυπώσεις... Μακάρι φυσικά να είμαι λάθος!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Ότι σαβούρα υπάρχει που είναι λίγο πριν τα διαλυτήρια στην Ελλάδα τα μαζεύουμε!!!
Όλος ο κόσμος πάει εμπρός (δεν μιλάω για τριτοκοσμικές χώρες,αν και είμαστε κοντά...),εμείς όπισθεν ολοταχώς!!

----------


## despo

Ενταξει τωρα να μην ειμαστε και υπερβολικοί. Δεν κουβαλάει επιβάτες το καράβι - φορτηγό είναι. Τι να την κάνουμε την πολυτέλεια, τωρα με τέτοιες τιμες στα πετρελαια, η κατανάλωση μετράει. Βλέπω και το κατα πολυ νεότερο Θεσσαλονίκη που κάθεται τόσα χρόνια παροπλισμένο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βασικά φίλε Leo νομίζω δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημο......λες και οι νταλίκες θέλουν πολυτέλεια. Αντί να είναι ευχαριστημένοι οι κάτοικοι του ΒΑ Αιγαίου που θα έχουν ένα επιπλέον φορτηγό για τις ανάγκες τους διαμαρτύρονται.........δεν το καταλαβαίνω γιατί, προσωπική άποψη πάντα. Βέβαια καλύτερα θα ήταν να ερχότανε ένα ΕΓ/ΟΓ αντί φορτηγού και σε αυτό έχουν δίκιο αλλά.................*

----------


## giorgos_249

> Ειναι της ΑΕΙΝΑΥΤΕΣ Ν.Ε


*http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?EntityID=ab5b5aef-5434-4a60-9fa1-2f3190484988*
*ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ!*

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντως ως τώρα το πλοίο ειναι χαρακτηρισμένο ώς ΕΓ/ΟΓ...

----------

